# Silly dogs



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Arrggg is right! "so proud" -"so annoyed" = "still love them" LMAO Funny! :aetsch:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, gosh!! That has got to be frustrating! I don't have an answer for you but I do hope you find a way to get them to perform at trial as well as they do at practice. Poor you!
_


----------

